# Hello, hola, bonjour, guten tag, salve, nǐn hǎo.



## Re5.0 (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone!! My name is Re, pretty new to this marriage forum and its cool. I find it nice to be able to come to a place and talk to complete strangers about your marriage problems with no judgment. I'm a Recently separated mom. I'm close to 40 and I'm trying to go through this thing called life without going crazy 🤪


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Welcome, Re!


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Re5.0 said:


> Hello everyone!! My name is Re, pretty new to this marriage forum and its cool. I find it nice to be able to come to a place and talk to complete strangers about your marriage problems with no judgment. I'm a Recently separated mom. I'm close to 40 and I'm trying to go through this thing called life without going crazy 🤪


Welcome to TAM!
Recently separated? So you left that guy? Good deal you’ll be happier now I bet. You were pretty hurt and angry in your first post.


----------



## Re5.0 (5 mo ago)

DownByTheRiver said:


> Welcome, Re!


Thank you


----------



## Re5.0 (5 mo ago)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Welcome to TAM!
> Recently separated? So you left that guy? Good deal you’ll be happier now I bet. You were pretty hurt and angry in your first post.


Thank you, yes i did. I was angry but now I feel a weight has been lifted from my shoulders.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

Re5.0 said:


> Thank you, yes i did. I was angry but now I feel a weight has been lifted from my shoulders.


And now you will be living on a more solid foundation and things will be easier.


----------

